

Don't assign work to developers - epetre
http://blog.in-sight.io/dont-assign-work-to-developers/

======
Nadya
I can't really take a blog seriously when the first sentence shows that none
of the article was given a second read through.

>Directly assign work to developers instead of letting them choose whatever we
they want to work on next from the current iteration may look like a good idea
at first.

"whatever we they want" \-- Fixed

>incompetent. when in fact,

Missed capitalization. -- Still not fixed

>this whole software — not just the accounting features — but the software as
a whole.

'this' should probably be 'the' because 'this' is never specified. What is
'this' software referring to?

E: You _may_ want to replace most instances of 'might' with 'may'. 'Might'
typically implies a lower chance of happening than 'may'. It won't drastically
change the meaning of any of the sentences, but it will sound a bit more
optimistic. It currently implies that there is a large amount of doubt that
anyone will succeed because they _might_ do better instead of _may_ do better.

eg.

I _might_ reach the peak of Mt. Everest.

I _may_ go swimming tonight.

This isn't a concrete grammar rule. [0] But if you're trying to sell people on
this being a good idea, you may want to show confidence that it _may_ improve
things rather than it _might_ improve things.

[0] [http://lingohelp.com/english/may-
might/](http://lingohelp.com/english/may-might/)

